# VIPER 5901 / 5902 remote issues?



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

So I get a call from my buddy I installed a Viper Alarm for a year ago, he used it for 4 months then left the country for 6 months to do some contracting work. Came back last week and now his remote works after charging it back up he says but the display isn't working? 

Think this could be a bad battery? Just trying to get ideas before he drives a few hours next week to me.


thank!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bad installer? Just kidding I had viper before and 
Same thing happend to me. 

I was just kidding about the install part

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

I haven't seen that issue with the new remotes yet, but that last generation of 2-way remotes were notorious for dying if left alone for 6 months at a time. I had several customers who went overseas for extended periods and they had a lot of remote failures if they left the batteries in. I would hope they had fixed this for the new rechargeable remotes but your post doesn't sound promising...


----------



## yogujuhere (Oct 8, 2009)

My 5902 remote was not charged for over 14 months. Charged it up last week and it worked no issues


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

Tell him to unplug it hold down the f button then plug it back in. If it doesn't click back on keep holding it and unplug and plug back in one more time. I have had issues out of the box and this always works. As well as having people do the same thing. I had one guy buy a new remote from me after I explained how to do this and he couldn't figure it out. I took it home and tried it and bam clicked right on. Gl


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Yea, we do the Clifford version and I have seen some of the remotes just stop working. Not often, but I've seen a few.


----------



## deesz (Feb 1, 2010)

deesz said:


> Tell him to unplug it hold down the f button then plug it back in. If it doesn't click back on keep holding it and unplug and plug back in one more time. I have had issues out of the box and this always works. As well as having people do the same thing. I had one guy buy a new remote from me after I explained how to do this and he couldn't figure it out. I took it home and tried it and bam clicked right on. Gl


Did he ever give this a shot? It's worked every time for me.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

crap, i will ask him... last time i talked to him he was gonna ungrade the battery


----------



## johnnybravo123456 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is a link that will show you how to replace the battery How to replace your Viper Remote rechargeable battery RPN 7752 - Python and Clifford - YouTube

And here is a link to buy a new battery for the remote Amazon.com: 7752 New Replacement Battery for Viper Python Clifford Remotes: Everything Else

It worked for me, I thought I had to buy a new remote


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

DAT said:


> So I get a call from my buddy I installed a Viper Alarm for a year ago, he used it for 4 months then left the country for 6 months to do some contracting work. Came back last week and now his remote works after charging it back up he says but the display isn't working?
> 
> Think this could be a bad battery? Just trying to get ideas before he drives a few hours next week to me.
> 
> ...


He's lucky his car started. I have installed plenty viper alarms and they are known to drain batteries ... The newer models don't have this issue though from reading forums.


----------



## rfmayhem (Mar 22, 2014)

How did your friend fix this problem


----------



## Comfort (Jan 26, 2018)

I am having the same problem with my remote.It`s a 5904v.
Can this be solved or do i have to get a replacement?


----------

